# Kadee Log Car #103



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you have ever put one together, this was one on my mistakes missing the key word K I T.

This thing is rediculously detailed parts wise, with not so detailed directions.

its a master craftsman kit, which I am not, but I can not back down from a challenge.

Wasn't sure if anyone has one and wouldn't mind taking some close up pics for me.

Thanks alot.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Are these it? I know they are Kadees, I don't know the kit number though...


----------



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank's for the pics, but its not the same, I may have figured it out.

Not sure if trains are even used to haul logs any more?

but I'll get her togther one way or another.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Diesel, My guess would be those log cars were mostly used by places like the Dana Lumber Company instead of the larger railroads. Those would have been good for snaking the truly large trunks out of places like the Red River Gorge. If I'm correct, there's probably not much call for them anymore except in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## mccloud river #25 (May 1, 2010)

*Log car*

It s a bit tricky the first time. Acc fortunately works well on this kit.When fitting the piping and brake rigging be sure to taper the ends a bit with an emory board ,(cardboard finger file...nice and cheap) and bore out the ends of the brake part castings with a #70 drill bit before fitting together.Also you will want to file down the end bolsters on the outside of the trucks. The tops are a bit too tall to allow the car to sway side to side over dubious trackage so I use a mill ******* file and take down about .030 of an inch both sides of each truck. The chock assemblies are also a bit tricky. I have done about 100 of these cars(the 4 bunk 103s) so if you have a specific question feel free to ask.
mccloud river#25


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

SSG. Diesel said:


> Thank's for the pics, but its not the same, I may have figured it out.
> 
> Not sure if trains are even used to haul logs any more?
> 
> but I'll get her togther one way or another.


Hi SSG, 

Those are really cool... :thumbsup:










I doesn't really matter if trains don't haul logs any more...

...as long as you want *your* train to haul logs. 










The Kadee kits have a nice substantial quality to them, and are a good way to hone your skills. I found a 5 inch hands-free magnifier to be a great help in assembling any kit.


----------

